# Colourful skyscrapers



## Dimethyltryptamine

A'Beckett Tower - Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanhadiprawira/5715036083/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Los Earth

>


By CemenTT
Tricolor U/C in Moscow
..


----------



## Bibelo

Torre Agbar


----------



## chicodepty

Colorfull buildings in Panama City, Panama

Credicorp Tower, Global Bank Tower and F&F Tower










F&F Tower










Towerbank Tower



















Left Banco General (the blue one), right Towerbank (the black one)









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Americas Towers


----------



## dsohfan

Lyon , France , 169m

this one looks pretty colorful with sunny weather


----------



## endar

Twin Plaza Hotel Jakarta











source








source


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Those are cool 

They remind me of the less fugly version of this:








First World Hotel in Malaysia


----------



## WeimieLvr

Atlanta

Equitable Building - 453'/35 floors/black aluminum









Georgia-Pacific Tower - 697'/52 floors/pink marble









One Georgia Center - 371'/24 floors/white marble








http://www.atlantadowntown.com/_files/images/one-georgia-center.jpg


----------



## sobchbud

Iconic Miami - Atlantis (Architectonica 1980)

























Images from:http://www.jmhdezhdez.com/2012/05/atlantis-condominiums-miami-brickell.html Website links to the video of the opening credits for the TV show "Miami Vice" which featured this building.

the illuminated original - now known as Miami Tower (IM Pei 1983) On of the worlds first illuminated skyscrapers - even before the Empire State NYC. Almost 30 years old and still using old school gel lighting. It's now obscured by newer, taller buildings; and overshadowed by many glitzier, computer controlled LED lit cousins around the world. But, IMHO it still remains one of the most simply beautiful.
selected images from: http://skyscraper.talkwhat.com/view/MnIqYesGlMnIsGlzRyaTk.html











































2 classic Miami Buildings that pay homage to Seville's Giralda. Old world style redefined for a tropical new world.


Freedom Tower - Originally the Miami News Building one of our first skyscrapers and now a cultural landmark.
website: http://www.latinamericanstudies.org/refugee-center.htm















[/url] miami freedom tower at night by billnad, on Flickr[/IMG]

The Biltmore Hotel Coral Gables
website:http://www.hellomiami.com/attractions/biltmore_hotel_history_and_hip_together_at_last/198480/









A favorite notable short skyscraper - Bacardi Building (RUM!!)

















Only in Miami....a recent addition - 50 Biscayne


----------



## Judazzz

Black and white in black and white


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

This is the Pacific Design Center in Los Angeles. These buildings look far more impressive in person than they do in these pictures.









source









source









source









source


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

And this one is not just green but seriously Art Deco as well, built in the 1920's.









source









source









source


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

And here are the golden towers of Dallas. These were the very first glass towers I ever saw, from up close, about a day or two after moving to America as a kid. I was very impressed. 









source


----------



## iloveclassicrock7

Some towers from Tulsa



























- vladxp


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Nice pics.


----------



## blue_man100

*Mexico City*

*Juarez Complex*











_image hosted on *flickr*_


----------



## agus_southMVD

It's not really a skyscraper but it is colourful indeed!
Netherlands Institute for Sound and Vision


Eric Offereins said:


>


----------



## hkskyline

The new *ibis Hotel* in *Hong Kong* :




























Project thread : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1298689


----------



## lawine

Carlton in Almere, the Netherlands


----------



## Abinash89

UB city,Bangalore,India


----------



## Abinash89

The Ruby,Mumbai


----------



## Balmurfan

*Random Baltimore Pictures*


----------



## JMruitenberg

AnOldBlackMarble said:


> And this one is not just green but seriously Art Deco as well, built in the 1920's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source


OMG!! this is the building were Carly from iCarly lives (a Nickelodeon serie), but in the show they say thats she lives in Seatle.. weird... hahaha!!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble

JMruitenberg said:


> OMG!! this is the building were Carly from iCarly lives (a Nickelodeon serie), but in the show they say thats she lives in Seatle.. weird... hahaha!!


LOL! Good to know. :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The lime-green Torre Woermann in Gran Canaria, Canary Islands


----------



## gabrielbabb

Monterrey










 Uploaded with ImageShack.us
















Acapulco










[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]













Puerto Peñasco

 Uploaded with ImageShack.us




Guadalajara











Mexico City


----------



## Dmerdude

Varyap Meridian, Istanbul, Turkey












Densetsu said:


> *May 2, 2012*


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Ha, those are cool^^


----------



## Guest

The Australian Society of Chartered Accountants building in Brisbane is now 31 years old :rock: and was very unusual for its time, as well as being the tallest for a while:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMP_Place,_Brisbane


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Yup


----------



## Neungz

*The Met*, Bangkok









*Ashton*, Bangkok


















*Ideo Q Phayathai*, Bangkok


----------



## Core Rising

Central St Giles in London. Great set of pictures by Cybertect:


Central St Giles: Oranges and Lemons by cybertect, on Flickr


St Giles View by cybertect, on Flickr


Central St Giles Red by cybertect, on Flickr


Central St Giles from Denmark Street by cybertect, on Flickr


Central St Giles by cybertect, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^ Nice.


----------



## tim1807

JMruitenberg said:


> OMG!! this is the building were Carly from iCarly lives (a Nickelodeon serie), but in the show they say thats she lives in Seatle.. weird... hahaha!!


Actually iCarly is filmed in a studio in hollywood, that building from "Seattle" is just as much related to iCarly as my house. But besides that, I also used to wonder where that building could be.


----------



## Kimiwind1184

*Act Tower - Hamamatsu, Japan.
698 feet (213 meters)*

ACT Tower à Hamamatsu par Roger Labeyrie, sur Flickr


----------



## WeimieLvr

Atlanta's Ten Peachtree Place (Michael Graves) - red granite








http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2437/3590723757_2bcf826562_z.jpg


----------



## guy4versa

i know who is the winner..lol


----------



## perfectde268

nice, thanks


----------



## Aquarius

ThatOneGuy said:


> The lime-green Torre Woermann in Barcelona


Torre Woermann is in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, Canary Islands


----------



## Aquarius

Hotel Porta Fira, L´Hospitalet de Llobregat, Barcelona

Torre Toyo Ito #7 por mariuccox, en Flickr


Hotel Puerta América, Madrid

Hotel Puerta America, Madrid HDR por marcp_dmoz, en Flickr

Torre Agbar at night


Agbar Bcn por Raul Garcia PiÃ±ero, en Flickr


----------



## Neungz

Villa Asoke, 45 Storey : Asoke, Bangkok



thanabank said:


>





bantuekheum said:


> posted by Kritl at prakard.com


----------



## finefeather

WOW...An Awesome... Keep sharing...


----------



## Neungz

The Aguston, Bangkok












bestkub said:


> Update from their website
> 
> 31 January 2010


----------



## Manila-X

Some colorful Manila scrapers,

Aspen Tower, Filinvest Corporate City









The Shang Grand Tower, Makati









Enterprise Centre, Makati









AIC Gold Tower, Ortigas


----------



## Neungz

The Park Chidlom, Bangkok


----------



## Neungz

Noble Remix, Bangkok



ArkinMourad said:


>





Mr.donut said:


> ติดหลังคาบีทีเอสเต็มๆ


----------



## uutt8907

I have to say about this is very interesting, it seems that many people like it.Okay, I will recommend my friends to have a look, look forward to the new content.


----------



## Kristian_KG

Wellton Park, Moscow.








http://img-fotki.yandex.ru/get/5305/viktor-bad.16/0_5582c_4bf59eb8_orig.jpg


----------



## Paper Ninja

*Torres Moradas, Monterrey, Mexico *









http://www.flickr.com/photos/blackwizard/5807520922/


----------



## SydneyCity

Jackson's Landing, Sydney:


yellow four by ghee, on Flickr

yellow six by ghee, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger

Not really skyscrapers but some short towers in Leuven, Belgium









http://users.telenet.be/bramsteppe/Skyscrapercity/Kop van Kessel-Lo Small/KopKessello3Small.jpg









http://users.telenet.be/bramsteppe/Skyscrapercity/Kop van Kessel-Lo Small/KopKessello4Small.jpg









http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/LePenseurbelge/DSC00501.jpg









http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/LePenseurbelge/DSC00507.jpg









http://i214.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/LePenseurbelge/DSC00513.jpg


----------



## Abinash89

World Trade Park,Jaipur,India


----------



## killking

Child hospital Moscow


----------



## UjaiDidida

really colourful



guy4versa said:


> as i said..i know what is he most colourful building in the world..lol


----------



## archilover

^^
wow,this one really colourfull!


----------



## UjaiDidida

Taken yesterday, 
surrounded by clouds









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghadeer11/7782504236/


----------



## Peregrin Tuk




----------



## nagpuri_punter

i am not getting the link to albums and pictures in User Cp..

plz help ..!!!


----------



## Nouvellecosse

The hospital I'd say is the best. The hotel is colourful but not very attractive.


----------



## Paper Ninja

This is in Mexico City



Cuernavacacity said:


> A new department complex in Reforma


----------



## hqho1671

Information & technology city


----------



## Kimpire

Over on the left:











Unfortunately I don't know where this picture was taken. Can anyone identify it?


----------



## adzmierzboy

Genting Highlands Malaysia


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Cour de Justice, Luxembourg City, Luxembourg, 103 m.


----------



## Azrain98

Kimpire said:


> Over on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know where this picture was taken. Can anyone identify it?


somewhere in Southeast Asia....maybe Jakarta or Bangkok


----------



## bozenBDJ

Kimpire said:


> Over on the left:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I don't know where this picture was taken. Can anyone identify it?


Must be either Jakarta or Bangkok or Manila.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Pan Peninsula Tower 2, London, United Kingdom, 122 m. (Only on sunset)


----------



## Seoul_Korea

The Doodle, London, United Kingdom, 495 ft.









Staro Rīga, Rīga, Latvia, ?m.









I don't know the name, but it is in Asia 









Flame Towers, Baku, Azerbaijan, 183 m.


----------



## FNNG

Seoul_Korea said:


> Pan Peninsula Tower 2, London, United Kingdom, 122 m. (Only on sunset)


the colour very nice. very soft and warm


----------



## bozenBDJ

Seoul_Korea said:


> The Doodle, London, United Kingdom, 495 ft.


Is that a real skyscraper ? uke:


----------



## ThatOneGuy

It was going to be, but they redesigned it to a version that no longer looks like it was designed by a schizophrenic 5 year old.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

The Doodle? Sounds like whatever kindergartener drew it named it too. :lol:


----------



## waldenbg

Toronto

RBC Centre









137 Yonge Street










CN Tower (Rogers Centre and CityPlace towers):


Toronto Skyline @ Canada Day - Explored! by garywkfung, on Flickr


Fireworks @ Canada Day by garywkfung, on Flickr

City Hall:


ufo's and crack. by Javin Lau, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy

All that's missing is a neon strip running down the black corners of the First Canadian Place...


----------



## Jerrodwhite

These skyscrapers look awesome..are these painted that colorful or it is just the magic of the colorful lights.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Residential complex in Tel Aviv, Israel, around 60 m.









Residential buildings in London, UK, around 60 m.


----------



## agent 007

Seoul_Korea said:


> Staro Rīga, Rīga, Latvia, ?m.


Skanste Peaks (at light festival "Staro Rīga"), Riga, Latvia, 76m


----------



## Eric Offereins

The red Apple, Rotterdam:


----------



## Neungz

Bangkok


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/arcibaldo/9662041977/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## denizpolat

*Varyap Meridian-ISTANBUL*​


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

RMIT University, Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rmit/7946563848/sizes/h/in/set-72157630395379964/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9713101591/sizes/h/in/photosteam/


Pixel, Melbourne









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jamesjardine/9405940709/sizes/h/in/photostream/


RMIT University (left) and A'Beckett Tower (right)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7980726286/sizes/l/in/photostream/








http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonathanhadiprawira/5715036083/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Benonie

Medienhafen Dusseldorf.










source AHGZ.de

Dexia Tower Brussels, only at night:










www.gerencialconstrutora.com










www.funforever.net


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Thrivent financial center, Minneapolis


----------



## denizpolat

^^
This is not a " colourful" skyscraper!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

^^


ThatOneGuy said:


> But anyways, I thought it's be interesting to create a thread to show off and share pictures of skyscrapers or other buildings that AREN'T the standard blue shades. These can include buildings that are:
> -Red
> -Green
> -Yellow/gold
> -White
> -Black/grey
> -Any other colour that ISN'T the typical blue glass. Red brick does not count and neither does beige concrete.
> 
> Not completely limited to skyscrapers, but preferably tall


Read the rules next time


----------



## denizpolat

Oh, you put the rules, now i see, but if something's colour is different from blue it doesn't make it colourful. A wrong named title.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Colorful = Full of color

Seems to fit that description.


----------



## potiz81

L.A.F.2. said:


> Colorful = Full of color
> 
> Seems to fit that description.


----------



## Ulpiana

Aba Center, AKA Coin, Tirana


----------



## Brad




----------



## Highcliff

galeria page in são paulo...








http://digiforum.com.br/viewtopic.php?t=7689&start=20&sid=34d56f9b5c80f1f12851c26e5a872003


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I love the art on those buildings


----------



## L.A.F.2.

potiz81 said:


>


:?


----------



## alheaine

*Gramercy Resiences, Metro Manila*









link it's kinda dark.. 


Kalayaan Ave cor Makati Ave Skyscrapers - 001 by eolorvida, on Flickr


----------



## alheaine

*The Link, Makati City, Metro Manila, Philippines*









link the color changes actually..to pink, blue, green, red, etc.:lol:









link


----------



## alheaine

*TFT Tower, BGC, Metro Manila, PH*


----------



## alheaine

*W 5th Ave, BGC, MM, PH*









Nino









Roberto Verzo

:lol: i know it's somewhat blue..but it's got other colours too..kay:


----------



## alheaine

*Hyatt Hotel, Manila, PH*




















by marcelinoangelo


----------



## alheaine

*Rizal Tower, Makati City, MM, PH*









link









link


----------



## alheaine

*BSA Twin Towers, Ortigas Center, MM, PH*
Just at night.. 









link









link


----------



## la_parca

Torre Bouchard,Buenos Aires,Argentina








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...e.JPG/768px-Torre_Bouchard_desde_el_dique.JPG


----------



## la_parca

More in Buenos Aires
Torre Catalinas Norte








http://www.fotos-argentina.com/gale...kBoston Torre Catalinas Norte y Torre IBM.jpg
Torre Madero








http://198.63.35.167/web/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/fachada-torre-madero.jpg
Torres Riverview








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/8611487.jpg
Edificio Kavanagh








http://www.teckto.com/archivos/171_1350768377_kavanagh2.jpg


----------



## Highcliff

very good ones....:drool::drool::master::master::cheers::cheers2:

this one in salvador


dvgba said:


>


----------



## alheaine

they're gonna tear down torre catalinas?


----------



## Avangard-55

*Mercury City Tower*

(by the way the hole skyline in Moscow is very colourful. Black, green, blue, orange shining buildings. I specially like it when the sun shines on it.)


----------



## Hudson11

The Empire State Building goes gold at sunset


End of the day by Billie Grace Ward, on Flickr


----------



## Aztecaa13

*La Marseillaise, Marseilles u/c*


http://www.lemoniteur.fr/article/la-tour-la-marseillaise-est-lancee-26765442


http://destimed.fr/Marseille-pose-de-la-premiere-2898


http://projets-architecte-urbanisme.fr/quai-arenc-marseille-euromediterranee-chantier-tour/


----------



## Sun

Love the Mercury City Tower! ^^^ (up a few posts). It's what I would want to see if I walked out of a cinema in Moscow having just watched a movie mixing Blade Runner and Tron.

Anyway, Minneapolis has a couple more colorful buildings:
Cedar Riverside: 








from: http://crcs-school.org/history/

And Target Plaza South (Target's Headquarters). 








from: https://pulse.target.com/2013/01/who-turned-on-the-lights/

...many versions seen here: http://twincitiesphotography.info/2011/05/09/target-headquarters-light-show/


----------



## Neungz

*MAHA NAKHON-The Ritz Carlton Residences+Edition Hotel, 77+8 Storey-314 M : Sathorn U/C*



Codename B said:


> *Bangkok Pulse By Pisut Jarintippitack*





atomx said:


> STRONG!
> STRONG!
> STRONG!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home Buyers


----------



## FNNG

Naza Tower, Kuala Lumpur



archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/greaterkldevelopments/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/greaterkualalumpur/





archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/greaterkldevelopments/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/greaterkualalumpur/





archilover said:


> https://www.facebook.com/greaterkldevelopments/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/greaterkualalumpur/


----------



## IThomas

Some buildings from Milan, Italy 

*Solaria Tower*
height: 143 m - design: Arquitectonica








https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10226434064/

Milano - Torre Solaria by Michelangelo Delu'

*Bosco Verticale (Vertical Forest)*
height: 111 m - design: Stefano Boeri









*Giax Tower*
height: 90 m
*







*

*RCS Headquarters*
height: 80 m - design: Boeri/ Barreca / La Varra

Senza titolo by Andrea Preda

*Cascina Merlata Social Housing*
design: Mario Cucinella








http://archivio.milanopanoramica.com/Zona-8/Cascina-Merlata/i-Hgczrxc/A

*NH Hotels Rho Milan Fair*
height: 75 m - design: Dominique Perrault

Nhotel by eletrix

*Maciachini Center*

Maciachini Center by klausbergheimer

Maciachini Center Milano by Roberto

*Torre Arcobaleno*
height: 35 m - design: Original Designers 6R5 Network
Covered with 100.000 tiles

2015-06-28_Torre_Arcobaleno_0 by Roberto


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Boston Road Social Housing, New York City, NY, USA (2016)
Architect: Alexander Gorlin Architects


----------



## Eric Offereins

The Red Apple, Rotterdam:


----------



## SkyscraperSuperman

Saffron Square, London. 

*photo credit to SSC user entoptika*


Saffron Square, Croydon by entoptika, on Flickr


Saffron Square, Croydon by entoptika, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

Montevideo (tower) Rotterdam, red, black and white:


----------



## mw123

Lighthouse, Melbourne - 218m




















02 JUL 16 17°C MELBOURNE - 005 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


02 JUL 16 17°C MELBOURNE - 006 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins

^^ That is a very cool facade.


----------



## JOHANNES1983

BUILDING VIDA: 

PROFESSIONAL MEDICAL CENTER.

Cali, Colombia


































*
HOSPITAL INFANTIL MEDELLÍN*

Medellín, Colombia














City U

Bogotá D.C , Colombia















LA SAGRADA FAMILIA HOTEL(E/C)- THE HOLY FAMILY HOTEL(Under Construction).

Cali, Colombia








​


----------



## A Chicagoan

*MGM Grand Las Vegas*, Las Vegas:
MGM Grand by Salisbury University Geography Students, on Flickr

*Rio All-Suite Hotel and Casino*, Las Vegas:
Rio All-Suite Hotel & Casino Las Vegas by Roig61, on Flickr

*Mandalay Bay Resort and Casino* and *Delano Las Vegas*, Las Vegas:
Mandalay Bay by Salisbury University Geography Students, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan

*New York New York Hotel and Casino*, Las Vegas:
New York New York by Carl Larson, on Flickr
(The taxi left a nice light trail! And _ten_ skyscrapers in one!)


New York New York Las Vegas December 2013 [GFDL (http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/fdl.html) or CC BY-SA 3.0 (http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0)], by King of Hearts (Own work), from Wikimedia Commons

*Luxor Las Vegas*, Las Vegas:
luxor-hotel-casino-las-vegas-01 by Kristine Christmas, on Flickr

*Treasure Island*, Las Vegas:
Treasure Island Casino at night, Las Vegas by Holiday Point, on Flickr

Las Vegas is _the_ place to go to see colorful skyscrapers!


----------

